# max boost/power



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

how much boost and or hp can the b5 s4 handle? stock is 8 psi at 250 hp right, so what's the engine's limit? I heard it takes well to mods.. I am looking at switching to awd and leaning towards this car. thanks for the input guys.


----------



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (clifborder4fm)*

does this help?
http://www.aptuning.net/Audi_2...2.htm
capable of 700hp with this kit. But obviously it would be a good idea to beef a few things up.


----------



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (jettasmooth)*

haha ya that's a super nice kit but I think they assume rod, compression, and other internals have been done.. Ive looked around and all i found was that the stock turbo's can only produce 11-13 psi before the ceramic blades just blow up. But worse, you have to take the entire engine out in order to replace the turbo's!! ridiculous.
Still tryin to find out wut stock internals can take though...still excited to get this car though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (clifborder4fm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clifborder4fm* »_Ive looked around and all i found was that the stock turbo's can only produce 11-13 psi before the ceramic blades just blow up.

Suggest look some more. Blades are definitely not ceramic. Many stock K03 Turbo's have been chipped to 14 - 15psi and can run for a long time if handled properly. Having said that, chipping does *typically* shorten the stock Turbo lifespan.


_Quote, originally posted by *clifborder4fm* »_Still tryin to find out wut stock internals can take though...

Average consensus is up to 500Hp on stock internals and some folks may consider that is pushing it.


----------



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_
Average consensus is up to 500Hp on stock internals and some folks may consider that is pushing it.

Sweet thanks! Can't wait to get an s4 and start gettin to work on it. My plans are just to get it up to the 400's in power, swap in audi rs4 k04 turbos, meth injec, full exhaust, intake, intercooler upgrade, ecu flash, basically tryin to make it a very reliable 400-450ish hp without bothering with rods or pistons..


----------



## Jurjen (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: (clifborder4fm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clifborder4fm* »_how much boost and or hp can the b5 s4 handle? stock is 8 psi at 250 hp right, so what's the engine's limit? I heard it takes well to mods.. I am looking at switching to awd and leaning towards this car. thanks for the input guys. 

Kind of the wrong question, since boost varies depending on the turbo. 10psi from a k03 is no where near the same as 10psi from a Gt25. If you're looking to buy an S4, do your research, find the cleanest/best maintaned car you can afford.

_Quote, originally posted by *clifborder4fm* »_
Sweet thanks! Can't wait to get an s4 and start gettin to work on it. My plans are just to get it up to the 400's in power, swap in audi rs4 k04 turbos, meth injec, full exhaust, intake, intercooler upgrade, ecu flash, basically tryin to make it a very reliable 400-450ish hp without bothering with rods or pistons..


Consider looking into Rs6 or Tial 605 turbos, they have been safely tuned to 470awhp without rods. 


_Modified by Jurjen at 10:41 AM 1-5-2010_


----------



## AndrewF1 (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: 2.7t*

The block of a 2.7t is rated to 500HP, going anywhere near that figure requires you to change rods, pistons, etc. If you don't, it's going to go boom eventually.
Stock K03 can go up to 21psi with a sustained 17psi without blowing up, but they will go much sooner than leaving them stock. You will have about 320HP at stage 1. Replacing stock turbos on a stage 1 car is about $4,000.
Stage 3 starts to get expensive. K04's, downpipes, inlet pipes, intercoolers, exhaust, fueling, software, clutch, flywheel, etc... and you'll be fixing any leaks that you find. Seems to be around $10,000 for everything.


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (Jurjen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jurjen* »_
Kind of the wrong question, since boost varies depending on the turbo. 10psi from a k03 is no where near the same as 10psi from a Gt25. If you're looking to buy an S4, do your research, find the cleanest/best maintaned car you can afford.
Consider looking into Rs6 or Tial 605 turbos, they have been safely tuned to 470awhp without rods. 

_Modified by Jurjen at 10:41 AM 1-5-2010_
depending on the tq output this isnt the best idea on a stock bottom end. my friend thru a rod on k04s making 370ish awhp and 430awtq.


----------



## kbonarek (Feb 20, 2009)

The AWE and APR kits run k04's making around 450hp on pump fuel reliably...all day long and without ever touching the bottom end.
Autospeed has some awesome gt kits making power in the 600's...again, no bottom end mods.
From what I've read in the forums most deicated to the B5 S4 (www.audiworld.com), the bottom end is good for mid 600's.
Yes, you have to pull the engine when changing the turbos and there's a lot more supporting hardware that has to be done to handle the extra boost. All that taken into account...consider giving the brakes a good freshening at the same time as you'll be almost doubling the rated power with a full stg 3 setup.
Do some creeping around on audiworld...but don't post. They'll flame you worse than they do here on the vortex.


----------

